# ♬ Chicago, Chicago, my kinda town...♫



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 31, 2016)

*At least 14 people were killed and 38 others have been wounded in shootings across Chicago since Friday evening*

17 Dead, 41 Wounded in Halloween Weekend Shootings

Think about that, 14 people killed and 38 wounded ...OVER THE WEEKEND...in one freeking city.

_The weekend’s latest homicide happened shortly after 4 a.m. Monday in the Englewood neighborhood on the South Side. A 28-year-old man was found with gunshot wounds to the chest and head on the kitchen floor of a second-floor apartment in the 1100 block of West Garfield, according to Chicago Police. He was pronounced dead at the scene. The Cook County medical examiner’s office did not immediately provide information on fatality. Area South detectives are conducting a homicide investigation

About 3:15 a.m. Sunday, twin 17-year-old brothers were killed in a drive-by shooting in the Old Town neighborhood on the Near North Side. Edwin and Edward Bryant were standing outside in the 1300 block of North Hudson when a dark-colored vehicle drove by and someone inside opened fire, authorities said. Edwin was shot in the chest and back, while Edward suffered gunshot wounds to the chest and head.

It just keeps going and going and going..._


----------



## x SF med (Oct 31, 2016)

But, but, but.....  it's a gun free zone!:wall::whatever:


----------



## Grunt (Oct 31, 2016)

Lack of leadership and gun-free....

One reaps what they sow!


----------



## DocIllinois (Oct 31, 2016)

And now we know why yours truly and the family got out of there while the getting was good.

Aaaand now we might suspect how likely it was that yours truly may not have observed the gun free policy while within my own home.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 31, 2016)

It's all Indiana's fault! They are to blame! Those damn hoosiers!


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 31, 2016)

<----not a Chicogoan (or whatever you people are called).  Are the majority of the shooting confined to specific geographic areas?  In my fair city of 275,000, we have a lot of shootings given our size, but 98% of non-accidental shootings are in the same 20-block radius.  Even in that radius, if you know where to stay away from on a given night it's not that bad.


----------



## DocIllinois (Oct 31, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> <----not a Chicogoan (or whatever you people are called).  Are the majority of the shooting confined to specific geographic areas?  In my fair city of 275,000, we have a lot of shootings given our size, but 98% of non-accidental shootings are in the same 20-block radius.  Even in that radius, if you know where to stay away from on a given night it's not that bad.



The south has the Shootings Spread Across Square Mileage category locked, but the far west currently has the Pretty Much No Neighborhood is Reasonably Safe title.

*Where shootings occur in Chicago*


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 31, 2016)

I still think Chicago is the greatest city.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks @DocIllinois was just linking the same post.  That shooting occurred less than a block from my home and is part of the reason why I am for always carrying in the city when possible.

Old Town would not be considered a "normally dangerous" area, but everyone in our neighborhood stays away from Huron outside of daylight hours and the cops in the area tell residents to avoid it if possible as it is a higher risk area.


----------



## DocIllinois (Oct 31, 2016)

Isiah6:8 said:


> Thanks @DocIllinois was just linking the same post.  That shooting occurred less than a block from my home and is part of the reason why I am always carrying in the city.  My wife is wanting to get her license as well now.
> 
> Old Town would not be considered a "normally dangerous" area, but everyone in our neighborhood stays away from Huron outside of daylight hours and the cops in the area tell residents to avoid it if possible as it is a higher risk area.



I started practicing in Old Town.  The shootings seemed under control at a point but then a group started wandering the neighborhood at night administering brutal beat downs indiscriminately.  College students, 80 year old ladies - whomever, didn't matter.

Its more about criminals in Chicago simply administering violence for various sorry reasons, IMO.  Guns are just the fastest and often least proximal way to do it.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 31, 2016)

No comment. OK. I will. In regards to B.L.M. since we haven't heard from these fucks for a few weeks. Where are they at, because in all reality, given the areas the shootings are in, it seems to be black on black crime. Where are those fuck faces, B.L.M. When a cop shoots some dick head for pulling a gun, they bitch and ache but all of this shit happens, no peep. What ever. 

M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 31, 2016)

@Muppet , I wish you would stop suppressing your feelings and tell us how you really feel! LOL


----------



## Muppet (Oct 31, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Muppet , I wish you would stop suppressing your feelings and tell us how you really feel! LOL



Do you think I need more Lexapro brother? I thought I was doing well. LOL.

M.


----------



## Brill (Oct 31, 2016)

Call me when the VBIEDs start going off.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 31, 2016)

Muppet said:


> Do you think I need more Lexapro brother? I thought I was doing well. LOL.
> 
> M.




Lexapro be damned. I'm going straight to Hemlock


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 10, 2017)

In other news, one of the janitors who worked in the building where I used to practice in Chicago was shot through the head yesterday by two gang members as he was speaking with his little kids and girlfriend beside the car they were in.  The shooters continued firing after he went down then fled, apparently.  He wasn't, and never has been, in a gang.

Gun violence is decreasing a little in the city, but that's says nothing seeing as how the past has been disastrous, IMO.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 10, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> I still think Chicago is the greatest city.


Born on the southside, raised in the South Suburbs.
Left in 83 and haven't spent more than 72 hours there since.
Fuck that place.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 4, 2017)

Didn't I just read somewhere that the Feds have been called in to assist with crime there?

Welcome to town, boys!

Stolen FBI vehicle containing several firearms found on Near West Side

An FBI SUV containing several firearms and tactical gear was found Monday evening, hours after it was stolen on the Near West Side, authorities said.

The 2014 Chevrolet Equinox was found at 7:21 p.m. in the 900 block S. Leavitt, about two blocks away from the FBI offices, according to Chicago Police.

About 12:10 a.m., a 32-year-old FBI agent left the SUV “momentarily unattended with the engine running” at a service station in the 300 block of South Morgan, according to police and FBI spokesman John Althen.

A male suspect jumped in the vehicle and sped away, police said. No injuries were reported.

Firearms and tactical gear, including a ballistic vest, were inside the vehicle, Althen said. He would not say precisely how many weapons, or what type of weapons.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 4, 2017)

What an idiot....he is so screwed.


----------



## CDG (Jul 4, 2017)

Extremely poor decision making and lack of SA.  I don't even leave my non-loaded out car running outside of anywhere, for any amount of time.  A car full of weapons and kit, in a town that has a massive crime problem, which is the whole reason your Federal ass was called in in the first place, and you think "Well, I'll just be a minute.  Should be ok."?  WTF man.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 5, 2017)

What a fucking shithole town

Chicago police express frustration after more than 100 shot in violent Fourth of July weekend

The Chicago Police Department says it is conducting "a very comprehensive review" after the city experienced one of its most violent Fourth of July weekends in recent years, with at least 101 people shot between late Friday afternoon and early Wednesday.

"We're doing a debriefing," said chief police spokesman Anthony Guglielmi. "The mood here is frustration."

The review will include an analysis of how "amateur fireworks" might have affected the ShotSpotter system, which captures audio of gunfire and attempts to pinpoint its location for quicker deployment of officers.  The system is deployed in the Englewood and Harrison districts, traditionally among the city's most violent.

"It's perplexing," Guglielmi said. "We deployed some very successful tactics over the Memorial Day weekend." Yet those same tactics did not seem to work as well over the Fourth holiday.


----------



## CDG (Jul 6, 2017)

Being a cop in Chicago has to be one of the most stressful jobs out there.  Especially these days.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 6, 2017)

[Q


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 6, 2017)

they might have more/better cops  if mayors and Police Chiefs hadn't been willing to throw cops under the bus to satisfy the SJW crowd.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jul 6, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> they might have more/better cops  if mayors and Police Chiefs hadn't been willing to throw cops under the bus to satisfy the SJW crowd.



The causes are many, as with any major city area that's ever seen a significant increase in violence.  The solution will have to be comprehensive.

Taking the LAPD's advice to begin hot spot policing by district has been a good idea, IMHO, though this will require sharp and dedicated district command staffs.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 6, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Didn't I just read somewhere that the Feds have been called in to assist with crime there?
> 
> Welcome to town, boys!
> 
> ...



I'm surprised this strategy of protecting the SUV didn't work ...

FBI agent to thief driving off in his SUV: 'You don't want to do this'

When an FBI agent realized a teenager had snuck behind the wheel of the SUV the agent had left running at a West Side gas station early Monday morning, he tried to let the boy know he picked the wrong car to steal.

“I’m the police! I’m the police!” the agent said. “You don’t want to do this.”


----------



## DocIllinois (Jul 6, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I'm surprised this strategy of protecting the SUV didn't work ...
> 
> FBI agent to thief driving off in his SUV: 'You don't want to do this'
> 
> ...



P.S. to FBI agent -

 The boy didn't care about your opinion, no matter who you were.

That's part of the problem, hoss.   :wall:


Sincerely -  Anyone who's lived in Chicago.


----------



## CDG (Jul 6, 2017)

If anything, you gave the kid a badge of honor by letting him know it was a LEO vehicle.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 6, 2017)

thank god for OTR rekey... 

...on another note, wife and I going to Chicago in October for a few days...guess I'll bring two spare mags.....


----------



## DocIllinois (Jul 6, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> thank god for OTR rekey...
> 
> ...on another note, wife and I going to Chicago in October for a few days...guess I'll bring two spare mags.....



Hit me up to cover your six if you're braving the south or west sides.  Seriously.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks Doc,  we are staying in the downtown area and not gonna venture out into the badlands


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jul 7, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Thanks Doc,  we are staying in the downtown area and not gonna venture out into the badlands



If you two are looking to do anything that you are having an issue with or want to check if there is a hookup, PM me and I will see what I can do.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks man, will do!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 16, 2017)

[Q8


----------



## DocIllinois (Jul 16, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 19181



*Chicago Introduces New Citywide Gun-Sharing Stations

*

A funny piece, but its now damn near this easy to get most any gun you'd desire in the city.

Wandering into the south or west sides to ask around for it... not so easy.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 16, 2017)

[QU8


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 14, 2018)

At least the town is serving a purpose now....

*Navy Medics Get Prepared for Combat—With Tour of Duty in Chicago*

CHICAGO— Konrad Poplawski, a 22-year old Navy hospital corpsman, is about to be deployed as a battlefield medic with the 2nd Marine Division, which has served in deadly battlegrounds in Iraq and Afghanistan.

But first, he is making a pit stop at Cook County’s Stroger Hospital, which the Navy says is among few places here in the U.S. that provide experience treating the types of wounds he will inevitably see on the battlefield.

For so long “the first time a corpsman got any trauma experience was when they were deployed, and some would just freeze up,” said Captain Paul Roach, a U.S. Navy surgeon at the Lovell Federal Health Care Center north of Chicago. “We don’t want that to happen anymore,” said Capt. Roach, who heads the program in the Great Lakes region.

The Navy is working to formalize a pilot program that has been tested here for three years, rotating newly enlisted hospital corpsmen—the combat medics for the Navy and Marines—and those needing a refresher while they are back home, for six to eight weeks through Stroger Hospital’s trauma center. The 14-bed unit treats over 6,000 trauma patients yearly, many of them with penetrating, life-threatening wounds akin to those on the battlefield.

Though Chicago is experiencing a sustained drop in murders since a dramatic spike in 2016, it remains a city where a high number of gunshot victims cycle through the trauma center night after night.

About 30% of patients at Stroger Hospital, on Chicago’s near West Side, are admitted to the trauma ward with wounds from firearms, compared with a national average of 4.2% for level 1 trauma centers—hospitals certified to have the resources to handle multiple victims with penetrating and other serious wounds—according to the National Trauma Data Bank.

“The experience here can’t be replicated elsewhere, unless you have a major land invasion,” said Dr. Faran Bokhari, who chairs the trauma & burn surgery unit at the hospital.

In many front-line Marine units, immediate medical care for gunshots, explosions or shrapnel comes from these corpsmen who mostly are young, new to the service and new to seeing up close the wounds they train to treat. The Navy medics, known as hospital corpsmen, typically receive 14 weeks of training in first aid and patient care in Fort Sam Houston in Texas after initial boot camp, and then have the option for additional training. @Muppet


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 14, 2018)

Thumbs down because of how sad it is that a major American city is being compared to the front lines of a war-zone.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 14, 2018)

Kaldak said:


> Thumbs down because of how sad it is that a major American city is being compared to the front lines of a war-zone.



Or that even with the "sustained drop in murders" the numbers of wounded or killed with guns are still stunningly high.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 14, 2018)

But it is Indiana's fault!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 14, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> But it is Indiana's fault!



We've come a long way, baby!


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 14, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> At least the town is serving a purpose now....
> 
> *Navy Medics Get Prepared for Combat—With Tour of Duty in Chicago*
> 
> ...


This isn't a big thing.
SOF has trained in urban hospitals for years.
Drudge report is turning into click-bait..


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 15, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> This isn't a big thing.
> SOF has trained in urban hospitals for years.
> Drudge report is turning into click-bait..


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 1, 2019)

Jesus, Chicago.

FIFTY SIX people shot in Chicago over the weekend - four fatally


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 1, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Jesus, Chicago.
> 
> FIFTY SIX people shot in Chicago over the weekend - four fatally


CRAPPY MARKSMANSHIP.
8% kill rate, they must be Coast Guard wannabees.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 1, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> CRAPPY MARKSMANSHIP.
> 8% kill rate, they must be Coast Guard wannabees.



That's not even acceptable rates for the good ole "spray and pray" method subscribed to by the modern day thuggery....


----------



## chickenrappa (Jul 2, 2019)

Chicago always has a super high level of violence near the Fourth of July. I believe it to be because they give the kids fireworks to have all the shot monitors go off, so they can go and do actual crimes (shootings) without police response because every shot monitor is going off in the entire area. Nothing really new, but then again I am from Chicago so those numbers have stayed the same for the past 5 years, and a common summer weekend number is around 50 shootings. It's also one of the hardest places in the U.S to get a firearm legally, yet the violence has been at this super high rate since I can remember (About 2012). It's kind of sad that those kind of numbers remain the norm out here.


----------



## Box (Jul 2, 2019)

Chicago didn't even qualify for the Pizza Box the weekend.  4 out of 50 ??  That is completely unsat.  Somebodies squad leader needs to be fired over that kind of performance.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jul 2, 2019)

Box said:


> Chicago didn't even qualify for the Pizza Box the weekend.  4 out of 50 ??  That is completely unsat.  Somebodies squad leader needs to be fired over that kind of performance.



The hood has always maintained a quantity over quality model.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 2, 2019)

One of our trauma surgeons worked at the big trauma center there. He's been here for a while now, but he would say back in his day they would do all the GSE surgery in the ED in a special trauma suite and then ship the patient upstairs to the floor. The turnaround time was incredible.  He would say otherwise they could not keep up with the volume.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 2, 2019)

This is one of the many reasons I think Chicago is the best city in the world. It's a 360* live action range.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 2, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> This is one of the many reasons I think Chicago is the best city in the world. It's a 360* live action range.



Where everyone carries illegally....


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 2, 2019)

Technically not true. Only about 99.9% carry illegally.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 2, 2019)

I’ve been there (armed, fortunately). Chicago has nothing to recommend it.  Traffic sucks, weather in the winter sucks ass, the pizza is easily confused for a cheesecake it’s so damn thick...


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 2, 2019)

policemedic said:


> I’ve been there (armed, fortunately). Chicago has nothing to recommend it.  Traffic sucks, weather in the winter sucks ass, the pizza is easily confused for a cheesecake it’s so damn thick...


Phuck Yu, there is nothing wrong with our Pizza.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 2, 2019)

Have to admit, first time I went to Chicago (armed) in a December (think 2017), wife and I loved the downtown area...had a really good time, great restaurants. We are looking forward to going back.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 3, 2019)

Chicago is safe for the regular Joe.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 3, 2019)

I like NYC, Dallas, Houston, San Diego, DC....  I am meh on LA and Boston.  I do not like Chicago or Atlanta.  I do everything I can to avoid those cities.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 3, 2019)

I've heard great things about Chicago from people who come from Chicago. I'll take their word for it...but the people I've met from Chicago didn't live in the 'Hood. And that's where the shit goes down.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 3, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> Phuck Yu, there is nothing wrong with our Pizza.



I don't think that word means what you think it means


----------



## Gunz (Jul 3, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> Phuck Yu, there is nothing wrong with our Pizza.



The only thing wrong with your pizza is that it doesn't come from New York. There. I said it. America.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jul 4, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> I like NYC, Dallas, Houston, San Diego, DC....  I am meh on LA and Boston.  I do not like Chicago or Atlanta.  I do everything I can to avoid those cities.



Have to disagree on Boston. We go for our convention whenever it is held there. Love the history of the place. Never been in the winter though


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 4, 2019)

SOSTCRNA said:


> Have to disagree on Boston. We go for our convention whenever it is held there. Love the history of the place. Never been in the winter though



I have a friend who did his residency in emergency medicine and internal medicine there, I've been up in the fall around Thanksgiving to visit him when he was there, and it is beautiful city. Especially in the fall. I don't dislike it, just not my favorite city.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Sep 1, 2020)

FBI warns CPD that local gangs _might _have formed a pact to shoot on sight any officer that has a weapon drawn on a suspect.  

FBI-Chicago warns that gang cabal may be targeting CPD officers

The violence hopefully gets met with massively stiff resistance from the City but I have zero faith in our Mayor to do anything productive.  My neighbor had someone last Thursday decide that their car door needed a little work done to it and shot it.  Stay safe.


----------



## Bypass (Sep 1, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Didn't I just read somewhere that the Feds have been called in to assist with crime there?
> 
> Welcome to town, boys!
> 
> ...



I got nothing so here's a pic of Steve Irwin and a Koala.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 1, 2020)

Book title:. "How To Lose Your Job in the FBI in One Easy Step".....


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 1, 2020)

Isiah6:8 said:


> FBI warns CPD that local gangs _might _have formed a pact to shoot on sight any officer that has a weapon drawn on a suspect.
> 
> FBI-Chicago warns that gang cabal may be targeting CPD officers


A _gang_ cabal?? That’s way worse than a normal cabal!!


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Sep 1, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> A _gang_ cabal?? That’s way worse than a normal cabal!!



I had a good laugh at that! Here is the door pic from the other afternoon. The neighbor sent the pic over with “she won’t float anymore”


----------

